# Halloween Art Show in Michigan



## kingofmicestudios (May 24, 2009)

I'll be exhibiting at this one on October 3rd. Total Halloween eye candy, with some really well known Halloween artists:

ghoultidegathering


----------



## Barbarella (Oct 17, 2003)

Sounds awesome! Thanks for posting this Carolee, I'll be looking forward to it! Love your website!


----------

